# Apple Canada Posts Black Friday Deals & Specials Online



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple Canada's Deals for "Black Friday" have been posted online, with discounts on iMacs, MacBook Pros, MacBook Airs, iPod Nanos, iPads, iPod touchs and many accessories.










Apple Canada has posted their Black Friday deals available online and at corporate Apple Stores. Various Canadian Independent Apple Resellers in Canada who's websites I visited do not appear to be holding any specific Black Friday sales. 

The deals Apple are offering are inline with earlier expectations with many Mac models having $101 off. Other deals on Apple's blockbuster items have $51 off Apple iPads, up to $51 off iPad's and up to $41 off iPod touch's. 

Quite a few 3rd party accessories are also on sale such as $21.95 off Microsoft Office 2011 Family Pack, $11.95 off Civilization V, $51.95 off Beats by Dr. Dre Beatbox and many other deals. 










If you spot any other cool Mac or iOS related Black Friday deals in Canada, please post them in the comments section via the link below.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Web store has been down all morning.....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mixedup said:


> Web store has been down all morning.....


Up and working here for the last hour.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Certain items like MacBooks hit the "coming soon" page.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Apple website seems to be running smoothly at the moment,
But places like Staples are gridlocked.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not seeing too many other Mac related deals on the interwebz today. 
Let us know if you see any!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Henry's Camera has the *Canon PowerShot SD1400 $100 off on sale for $159*.

That's the best price I've seen for that camera. I have the SD780 and I love it. Great pictures for a point and shoot and shoots 720p HD video. 

Crazy how cheep these nice cameras are getting.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dell is selling their *ULTRASHARP U2711 27-INCH MONITOR for $350 off for $899*. 










2560 x 1440 (WQHD) resolution, 1.07 billion colors, 16:9 widescreen aspect ratio, 109 pixels per inch, 6-millisecond (typical)1gray-to-gray response time and 80,000:1 maximum dynamic contrast ratio

HDMI, DisplayPort with audio, DVI-D (HDCP), USB and VGA ports.

Height-adjustable stand, capacitive touch switches, intuitive controls, anti-glare screen

Always liked these monitors. Just put an Apple sticker over the Dell logo.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Bummed that the Apple TV didn't get a sale. I was hoping it would at least go down to parity with the US price for today. I know it's only $20, but still, they could have dropped the price. 

I'm not really a big sale shopper, especially if crowds are involved, but anything else anyone has seen that's worth a look?


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

memoryexpress.com has the same price on that Canon camera. They also have a bunch of other great sale items this weekend.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

More deals, more!


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

The two things I'm interesting in buying.

1- Macbook Air 11.6"
2- Macbook 13.3"

Did NOT get a black friday deal.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

While not specially listed as a Black Friday deal, Compu2000.com has 13"MB/Air/MBP AppleCare at $199. Cheaper than even EDU pricing!

AppleCare Protection Plan For Macbook Air / Macbook White / 13" Macbook Pro - Enrollment Kit

They're also giving $15 iTunes cards on the purchase of mac mini, MacBook Pro and iMacs (all of which are $50 off retail already)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Blue Yeti USB microphone is on sale at Apple for $118 but Amazon.ca has it cheaper for $107.85 with free shipping.

Blue Microphones Yeti USB Microphone: Amazon.ca: Electronics


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

I think they can afford to lower prices!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's some varying deals when comparing the sale in Canada:

One-day Apple shopping event - Apple Store (Canada)

And the U.S. Apple Store:

One-day Apple shopping event - Apple Store (U.S.)

The Airport Express is priced the same at $88, that it is great price for Canadians.

The M-Audio KeyStation 49 is C$98 and US$68. Tempting for Garageband!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the idea of a THX certified microphone only goes to show just how diluted and useless that brand has become


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Computer Systems Centre in Toronto is an AAR and they've got the 11" MBA Base-Model for $979. Price to beat?

MacBook Air 11.6&#34 1.4GHz, Intel Core 2 Duo 2GB, 64GB Flash [MC505LL/A] - $1,049.00$979.00 : Computer Systems Centre


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gmark2000 said:


> There's some varying deals when comparing the sale in Canada:
> 
> One-day Apple shopping event - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> ...


I have the exact keyboard. Love it. Love goofing around in Garageband and laying down some funky beats.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

dell.ca has an 8 port gigabit switch for $23.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

here's the link :

TRENDNET 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch : Wireless, WiFi, VoIP & Networking | Dell Canada

free shipping as well!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> here's the link :
> 
> TRENDNET 8-Port Gigabit GREENnet Switch : Wireless, WiFi, VoIP & Networking | Dell Canada
> 
> free shipping as well!


That an amazing deal!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

NCIX has a 2TB green 3.5" SATA for $79

NCIX.com - Buy Seagate Barracuda LP 2TB SATA2 32MB Cache 5900RPM 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM - ST32000542AS In Canada.

Of course there's shipping on top, so that does cool the deal down a bit

Canada Computers has the same deal, but it's instore only.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

TigerDirect had the Seagate 2TB for $64.97. But it seems to have disappeared from their site.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

ya i saw that as well....but it's OOS.

I've also read some negative stuff about this particular 2TB drive..... but a 2TB HDD is on my list for black friday.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I bought the M-Audio keyboard from the US site and the iPad camera connector too. I bought the Griffin A-Frame from the Canadian site because it was the same price.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Dell is selling their *ULTRASHARP U2711 27-INCH MONITOR for $350 off for $899*.


Lowest price was $759 recently, so if you can wait for this monitor to go back on sale, then it'll be cheaper.

[Elect] Dell U2711 27" Ultrasharp for $759 from Dell, lowest price yet - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

True about the U2711. But right now there's 10x Airmiles at Apple.ca and Dell.ca, so that would help take the sting off if you wanted to buy it now.


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Nik Software has some really good discounts on their Photoshop/Lightroom/Aperture plug-ins - here. I'm "this" close to pulling the trigger on the Complete Collection.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Is the Western Digital 1TB My Passport SE for Mac for $98 a good deal?
Down from $180 sounds great...although it's just USB 2.0.

Western Digital 1TB My Passport SE for Mac - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Is the Western Digital 1TB My Passport SE for Mac for $98 a good deal?
> Down from $180 sounds great...although it's just USB 2.0.


Yes. It's a good deal. You can always look up the best prices for these kinds of things using the website Shopbot - Compare prices - Canada - Price Comparison - Comparison Shopping (it only searches for prices from Canadian retailers). I always use it to find the best price on things. At least it's a starting point and good reference.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

satchmo said:


> Is the Western Digital 1TB My Passport SE for Mac for $98 a good deal?
> Down from $180 sounds great...although it's just USB 2.0.
> 
> Western Digital 1TB My Passport SE for Mac - Apple Store (Canada)


great link! I was going to buy the ipad camera connection kit, but for only 50+ more, I have a TB instead! I was debating whether I bring my macbook pro to jamaica over the holidays or the iPad, but now I have the answer. I like whittling down my photos or HD footage at night when everyone else is asleep. PERFECT!

Thanks Satchmo!

btw, on a slightly different note, all these Black Friday deals make me feel dirty regarding a camcorder I'm looking at buying. the panasonic TM700. It's typically $949 here, but BHPhotoVideo has it for $749, plus $12 ground purolator shipping. I know there might be a bit more duty, but that's pretty good given the current par CDN dollar.

ick!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Unless you're in love with the WD passport design IMO you're better off getting a 2tb external for the same price. I think I saw that price point floating around on some sites (although it'd be with a 3.5" internal drive so a bit more bulky.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i-rui said:


> Unless you're in love with the WD passport design IMO you're better off getting a 2tb external for the same price. I think I saw that price point floating around on some sites (although it'd be with a 3.5" internal drive so a bit more bulky.


Thanks i-rui. I thought about that, but it's size (as in smaller) I wanted. I have plenty of externals, but I wanted a small one for traveling and this 'fit' the bill  We make 5 or 6 trips a year (mostly in province), but i'm a backup freak so this is perfect


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

ncorriveau said:


> Nik Software has some really good discounts on their Photoshop/Lightroom/Aperture plug-ins - here. I'm "this" close to pulling the trigger on the Complete Collection.


I have Color Efex Pro 3.0 and love it - and the deal on the Complete Collection for Lightroom and Aperture is awfully tempting. Yes, I think I just may treat myself...(AKA spending the Christmas money before I've received it.  )


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> btw, on a slightly different note, all these Black Friday deals make me feel dirty regarding a camcorder I'm looking at buying. the panasonic TM700. It's typically $949 here, but BHPhotoVideo has it for $749, plus $12 ground purolator shipping. I know there might be a bit more duty, but that's pretty good given the current par CDN dollar.


Careful....

You won't get anywhere near par from your CC company ( more like official rate plus 2-4% more ), 
you will pay NY State sales tax ( 6.8% )f you get it shipped to the border and 
then 13% Canadian at the border after a few hours wait\ and that's on the *tax in *NY state price
Then there is claiming if it gets lost in transit etc ( damaged in transit way worse )

You need to check warranty coverage as well....some will cover, some won't.

Not saying don't do it, just calculate it ahead of time and if it's close enough support our local retailers if they give good advice and service.

••

Pro clients were sure in the open wallet mode yesterday - last sale concluded at 3 am on a maxxed out MacBook Pro i7 sharply priced- well we DO advertise 24/7
Our best Black Friday by a long shot.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Careful....
> 
> You won't get anywhere near par from your CC company ( more like official rate plus 2-4% more ),
> you will pay NY State sales tax ( 6.8% )f you get it shipped to the border and
> ...


so very true...which is why I haven't and probably won't do anything.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Dell is selling their *ULTRASHARP U2711 27-INCH MONITOR for $350 off for $899*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This monitor is $749.99 on today's Dell Deal of the Day promotion. With another $50 rebate using PayPal for payment, it comes to $700 before taxes (on the original amount). Free shipping from Dell too!

DELL Ultra Sharp U2711 69cm (27?W) Monitor with PremierColor : Computer Components | Dell Canada

Looks very nice next to the 27" iMac. They use the same LG IPS panel, although the iMac uses LED for illumination versus CCFL on the Dell.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

@gmark2000 - I wish I could watch two shows at the same time and stay equally focused on both.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

@gmark2000: How is the Dell supported? It looks like it's floating in mid-air!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Bjornbro said:


> @gmark2000: How is the Dell supported? It looks like it's floating in mid-air!


Wall-mounted floating display arm. (Or desk edge mounted.)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

you can see the desk mount, no? left hand side...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

After playing around with the Apple Cinema on the side of the bed running off the laptop I'm thinking serious about a VESA mount I can swing the screen in closer....NOT sitting in a chair all the time has done wonders for my sciatica but trying to do all on a 15" screen vs 6 million pixels on the desktop is a challenge
I think I can hook the VESA to a rollaround side table and get the best of both without craning neck around too far...

I must admit the Apple Cinema hook up is sweet with a lappie - very clean and elegant and the picture is brilliant in a dark room.

Heavy sucker tho so have to find a very sturdy VESA swing arm to make it work.
Project for next year....too close to winter exit to South Africa and Australia - laptop the 3 months - 15" this time.....13 was just too small.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> After playing around with the Apple Cinema on the side of the bed running off the laptop I'm thinking serious about a VESA mount I can swing the screen in closer....NOT sitting in a chair all the time has done wonders for my sciatica but trying to do all on a 15" screen vs 6 million pixels on the desktop is a challenge
> I think I can hook the VESA to a rollaround side table and get the best of both without craning neck around too far...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I have one client getting there with that......six screens - his new 333 Westmere with 6 video ports is enroute to him.


----------

